# Reading > Who Said That? >  "I woulda got away with it if it wasnt for you pesky kids"

## MoreHomeworkPlz

Do guess which collective genius minds this emminated from, please do.

(Alphabetical order for more lit points.)

----------


## Basil

_Lyrical Ballads_ by Coleridge and Wordsworth?

----------


## crisaor

Scooby Doo cartoons?

----------


## Basil

Wait! I got it:

Engels and Marx!

----------


## samercury

It's from Scooby-Doo... isn't it? +)

----------


## samercury

It's from Scooby-Doo (the cartoon) ... isn't it? 8)

----------


## Taliesin

> Wait! I got it:
> 
> Engels and Marx!


Nah, seems more like Homeros. We can imagine Achilleus yelling this at Paris for shooting a poisoned arrow in his heel.

----------


## Nightshade

I dont get what is going on in this thread :Confused:  also I thought I just posted this

----------


## Pendragon

> Nah, seems more like Homeros. We can imagine Achilleus yelling this at Paris for shooting a poisoned arrow in his heel.


And that was the last time he saw Paris...*giggle* *snort*

----------


## yellowfeverlime

I agree with "Scooby Doo"

----------


## B-Mental

Umm the adventures of young sherlock holmes?

----------


## mingdamerciless

scooby doo all the way. aren't we ever goin to find out though? cooeee! are we right??

----------


## Whifflingpin

Richard III ?

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

I believe it was originally in Dante's inferno, Canto 22: -

"Lo avrebbero fatto ugualmente se non fosse per quei capretti pesky."

----------


## imaditzyreader

thats whatthe bad guy in candy land says when the kids win....I think

----------


## chmpman

I think that sentiment can be traced back to the Bible, New Testament. Good ol' Jesus and his wonderful insight.

----------


## Fontainhas

Ermmmmm........Hermann Hesse???  :FRlol:

----------


## Stismet

Why, Shakespeare, of course. The Ghost of Hamlet's father utters that incredibly famous line.

----------


## bluevictim

> Nah, seems more like Homeros.





> I believe it was originally in Dante's inferno, Canto 22: -
> 
> "Lo avrebbero fatto ugualmente se non fosse per quei capretti pesky."


Interesting. Maybe Dante was quoting Homer. The following appeared in a recently discovered papyrus fragment:

καὶ κεν ἐλάνθανον ὦκ' εἰ οἶδε νεοί μὴ πέσκον

(transliterated into Roman letters for the font-challenged:
kai ken elanthanon wk ei oide neoi mh peskon)

Perhaps this is a deeply rooted Indo-European sentiment.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

This cuneiform tablet clearly has the partial phrase, "sa-Di-Da-aK IN-a-oN T'di-ni-nI Pe-sKi" (thou cursed children of Pe-sKi) visible in the lower right hand corner. For years, Pe-sKi has been believed to be a tribal war-god - but maybe there is another explanation?

----------


## malwethien

hmmm A Series of Unfortunate Events?

----------


## Whifflingpin

"the partial phrase, "sa-Di-Da-aK IN-a-oN T'di-ni-nI Pe-sKi" (thou cursed children of Pe-sKi)"

Curious that they used the singular form of the pronoun. Did they not have a plural form, "Ye cursed children etc.," or is the noun in fact a kind of collective noun, as "thou cursed children-ness of Pe-ski?"

I merely ask, out of curiosity.

.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

> "the partial phrase, "sa-Di-Da-aK IN-a-oN T'di-ni-nI Pe-sKi" (thou cursed children of Pe-sKi)"
> 
> Curious that they used the singular form of the pronoun. Did they not have a plural form, "Ye cursed children etc.," or is the noun in fact a kind of collective noun, as "thou cursed children-ness of Pe-ski?"
> 
> I merely ask, out of curiosity.
> 
> .


Actually the singular ending 'aK' has been deduced from a fragmented part of the text. Some translaters suggest that this is not actually a part of the preceding word-group, but actually the beginning of the word aK-toT-tO, or 'hound' - but why this should make up part of the phrase is unclear.  :Nod:

----------


## imaditzyreader

so when Miss Gluch in the Wixard of Oz says "Ack, Toto," she is saying hound in thatlanguage? Interesting

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

> so when Miss Gluch in the Wixard of Oz says "Ack, Toto," she is saying hound in thatlanguage? Interesting


Of course. Gluch is a Sumerian name.

----------


## Nerd

Are we ever going to find out?! I'm so anxious!

----------


## Sindhu

Geoff Johns and Mark Waid, writers of the Superfriends. Right?
Sindhu.

----------


## genoveva

George W. Bush??

----------


## Jolly McJollyso

It's from Old man Palorman, who was trying to scare everyone away from the old mill.

----------


## Sindhu

Jokes, apart- and though I think this is a crazy thread and I love the heiroglyphics and cueniform etc etc, mine IS the right answer you know- just in case any one is interested, that is!

----------


## Leon

I am pretty sure that lucifer was yelling that as he was plummeting into hell.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Scooby Doo jumps to my mind too, actually.

----------


## areader

The villains on Scooby-Doo, Where are you?

----------


## botkin

> I believe it was originally in Dante's inferno, Canto 22: -
> 
> "Lo avrebbero fatto ugualmente se non fosse per quei capretti pesky."


lmfao

----------

